# Talquin a bust!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished Lake Talquin yesterday morning, 2 keeper crappier and a few dink throw backs. Big rain storm with lightening killed the afternoon. We were already back at the Lodge when it hit. Those on the lake ran like rats with the approaching storm started rumbling and all arrived at the marina about the same time. Everyone got loaded up or in boat slips by the time the rain came. We ended up sitting in the cabin and decided on an early seafood supper at Angel Seafood Restaurant down by the lake dam. We wanted to fish the river below the dam after supper but rain did not let up. 
This morning heavy rain clouds at day break. Only one brave sole launched by 8am. Weather report indicated more rain around 10 - 11am. We called it a day and came on back home cutting our stay a day short. Had breakfast in Bristol on hwy 20. Weather probably cleared this afternoon and Saturday supposed to be a good weather day. 

We checked out Whippoorwill Sportsman's Lodge and Ingram's Marina. They are located further down the lake. Both are next door to each other. Rentals rate at Ingram's is only $10 more than Lake Talquin Lodge for a small cabin, two people, but the amenities are greater..iI. e. free wireless Internet. Store with food items plus the usual tackle, non-ethanol gas, and meat items starting on Thursday for weekend cookouts, etc. A 3 BR cabin is $95 for up to 4 people. Boat launch is free and boat slip is $5. Also there is a restaurant and bar that opens at 11am for lunch an supper. The down side it's larger than Talquin Lodge and appears to be a more busy operation which may appeal to some while others may prefer a little less activity. LTL is more like an Old Florida Fish Camp which is rather cool. 

Always enjoy going to Talquin but this trip was more of a travel trip rather than a fishing trip.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dad was their yesterday morning and got ran off by the rain. He was fishing boy scout and it took him awhile to find the fish and right color jig. He said they went from 0 to about 10 or 12 fish real quick when he found them right before the storm. Seems like from all the reports i'm seeing from Talquin that it's been an off year...but I don't know for sure. 

Whipporwheel has really good food as I have eaten their several times. I still prefer LTL because of it's central lake location and tackle selection but Ingrams is not bad at all.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Fished Lake Talquin yesterday morning, 2 keeper crappier and a few dink throw backs. Big rain storm with lightening killed the afternoon. We were already back at the Lodge when it hit. Those on the lake ran like rats with the approaching storm started rumbling and all arrived at the marina about the same time. Everyone got loaded up or in boat slips by the time the rain came. We ended up sitting in the cabin and decided on an early seafood supper at Angel Seafood Restaurant down by the lake dam. We wanted to fish the river below the dam after supper but rain did not let up.
> This morning heavy rain clouds at day break. Only one brave sole launched by 8am. Weather report indicated more rain around 10 - 11am. We called it a day and came on back home cutting our stay a day short. Had breakfast in Bristol on hwy 20. Weather probably cleared this afternoon and Saturday supposed to be a good weather day.
> 
> We checked out Whippoorwill Sportsman's Lodge and Ingram's Marina. They are located further down the lake. Both are next door to each other. Rentals rate at Ingram's is only $10 more than Lake Talquin Lodge for a small cabin, two people, but the amenities are greater..iI. e. free wireless Internet. Store with food items plus the usual tackle, non-ethanol gas, and meat items starting on Thursday for weekend cookouts, etc. A 3 BR cabin is $95 for up to 4 people. Boat launch is free and boat slip is $5. Also there is a restaurant and bar that opens at 11am for lunch an supper. The down side it's larger than Talquin Lodge and appears to be a more busy operation which may appeal to some while others may prefer a little less activity. LTL is more like an Old Florida Fish Camp which is rather cool.
> ...


Thanks for the report. One of my fishing buddy's was there today and said it was slow as well. I am planning a mid April week long trip. Hope it is on fire by then.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't fished Talquin in April, but the bream and cat bite should be good. Don't know about crappie. Actually don't know a lot about the lake except just a tiny bit on crappie. Have a lot to learn. The Choctawhatchee has been hot for bass and I'm hoping the bull bream will be hot next month like last Spring.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

bowdiddly said:


> Thanks for the report. One of my fishing buddy's was there today and said it was slow as well. I am planning a mid April week long trip. Hope it is on fire by then.


Let me know if you need an extra hand! I live about 20 minutes from Talquin.... 

If i'm not chasing gobblers, I'd like to see how it is done!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Dad was their yesterday morning and got ran off by the rain. He was fishing boy scout and it took him awhile to find the fish and right color jig. He said they went from 0 to about 10 or 12 fish real quick when he found them right before the storm. Seems like from all the reports i'm seeing from Talquin that it's been an off year...but I don't know for sure.
> 
> Whipporwheel has really good food as I have eaten their several times. I still prefer LTL because of it's central lake location and tackle selection but Ingrams is not bad at all.


Wish we had known your Dad was there. Would have watched for him at the Lodge ramp. We fished Polk and Harvey Mill and were then going to Boy Scout but the weather kept looking worse and worse, so we decided to head in about noon. Then we considered fishing below the dam after having supper at Angle's but the rain would not let up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it's just like anywhere else. You need to fish it a few times to get it figured out.... Or be lucky


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

*we were at Talquin too*

and had about the same luck as you.....slow!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I guess it's just like anywhere else. You need to fish it a few times to get it figured out.... Or be lucky


Yep, you are right....will keep going back every chance I get. Fishing a week next month on Seminole but will get in a day or two extra on Talquin. Sure would like to get into some of those good Talquin bream beds.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Yep, you are right....will keep going back every chance I get. Fishing a week next month on Seminole but will get in a day or two extra on Talquin. Sure would like to get into some of those good Talquin bream beds.



Been fishing my area of the alabama River for 1.5 year -exclusively at least a couple times a month. I now rarely get skunked and can catch crappie all spring and all fall. Summer and winter still need work. But I can pick up a mess of bream almost anytime. Not big ones but eating size. Figuring out the bass now. 
Point is a year ago I could barely catch anything. I was about ready to take up photography. Sticking with it has made fishing here way more fun! For me staying in one general area seems to be beginning to pay off!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try n Hard....you are absolutely right about sticking to an area will bring more success over time. I fish Talquin only 2 or 3 times a year but learn a little more each time. Part of my fishing enjoyment is exploring new places although I don't know a thing about the area. Folks here on PFF and crappie.com have been a big help in those cases and I try to help those who would like to fish the river here.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Me and my family was there this weekend also Friday and Saturday and that cold front seems to have shut it down. That wind was hellacious at times. We didn't get any crappies but found a few shell crackers. Should I say my wife found the shell crackers. Some had a nice size to them but others were small. Guys that I talked to either didn't catch anything or came in with just a few. We had a good time though.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Some of my buddies are at Talquin right now and it is still slow. Mid April of last year is when we found the crappie in shallow water and wore them out. Hope it holds true this year. Last year was my first trip to the lake.


----------

